# Jose "Kombat" Prieto In The Cage...



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 4, 2016)

I thought I would share this MMA video of one of my IRT practitioners and Spyder Submission team member Jose "Kombat" Prieto's most recent fight.






Jose has held multiple amature championships and fought over 30 times.


----------



## kuniggety (Feb 11, 2016)

He was really working that closed guard. I saw his foot fishing for a butterfly hook and saw him get it a few times but never went for the sweep. Stuff like this amazes me. I look at it from a BJJ perspective but things change when you're risking getting punched in the face. The armbar transition was beautiful.


----------

